# Almost full lockdown coming for a while...



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2020)

So the North East will be joining London in Tier 4 as of tomorrow (I assume midnight tomorrow night).

Three quarters of England will be in Tier 4 after that.

Batten down the hatches, the bumpy ride continues.
Stay safe, don't take daft risks.

Fingers crossed they get the logistics of rolling out and dispensing the vaccine(s) sorted and speeded up asap


----------



## harrow (Dec 30, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So the North East will be joining London in Tier 4 as of tomorrow (I assume midnight tomorrow night).
> 
> Three quarters of England will be in Tier 4 after that.
> 
> ...



*We have had a text message from our GP practice to say that NHS England now say all non-essential work is now stopped until further notice.*


----------



## Dezi (Dec 30, 2020)

Just heard Bournemouth, Christchurch , poole all in tier 4 from midnight.

Dezi


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 30, 2020)

Amazingly we are still in tier 3.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

Full lockdown here, or so our gov says, many non es places still open or round the back door service, small decrease in traffic, next doors house is like a railway station with people trooping in and out, brothers aunts gran mates etc.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 30, 2020)

we have moved up from tier 2 to tier 3........,,,,had phone call today informing me an appt had been made for me for tues 5th january......for a medical proceedure at hospital....wasnt expecting appt until mid january...........very grateful, so i am.
certainly not looking forward to another lockdown....
all take care and stay safe.


----------



## fiona68 (Dec 30, 2020)

Went from level 1 to level 4 overnight on Boxing Day....just live 12 miles from English Border, where our main supermarkets are.....don’t think our local Co-op would cope...


----------



## Debroos (Dec 30, 2020)

Tier 3 here in Kernow. Heard of several restaurants who have already closed beacause of customer abuse. Takes all sorts I guess.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

All these tiers and lockdowns mean nout as the police dont or cannot do a thing as not enuff of them, anyway folks hear it on the news and just go on as normal here.


----------



## harrow (Dec 30, 2020)

Tier 4 here and on the buses some people are not wearing masks, shop workers not wearing masks its little wonder that covid has spread


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

harrow said:


> Tier 4 here and on the buses some people are not wearing masks, shop workers not wearing masks its little wonder that covid has spread


Same here, b inlaw drives city bus and tries to refuse folk on, thats to you get threatened, what would you do, yep let them on.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 30, 2020)

We’re in tier 4 so we’ve been informed that we have to shield again with us been CEV  you can bet they’ll be partying tomorrow night


----------



## Toffeecat (Dec 30, 2020)

Tier 4 for us. So tomorrow night its crap food, TV, maybe a film, some youtube videos, avoid everyone, no one calling round, sitting in with faces like a smacked arse and maybe a tipple or twenty.. So nothing different there than, a normal night for us!  But seriously good luck one and all. This things getting worse for now but lights at the end of the tunnel. Keep it going folk and hopefully the end of this is coming. Im in group 2 for the injection so maybe by the end of January??? Just hope the motorhomes ok. Was hoping for Scotland early Feb. Looks like thats a no go. Suppose i could bring the motorhome over here, print pics of the highlands, stick them on the window, lash a hose up to pour water on the roof of the motorhome and hey presto! Scotland on my drive.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

Most around here are obeying the rules, we can shop without anyone intruding on our space, at last seeing someone without a mask is rare but you still see the odd young people without obvious reasons, one of our neighbours works at the airport and he is exempt from wearing a mask but the bus drivers still refuse him as a passenger so he walks to work, they have CCTV cameras on board so they are not afraid to refuse you but I don't understand why if they cannot wear a mask they don't wear a visor, more guidance/rules needed from the government in my opinion


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 30, 2020)

our figures have gone up but no worse than they were early december but we are still going up to tier 3,  tier 4 all around and the fear is people are just traveling over the borders from leicestershire , northamptonshire & lincolnshire , makes no difference to me our lifestyle at the moment is isolation just waiting for the jab!


----------



## caledonia (Dec 30, 2020)

We’ve been in tier 4 since Boxing Day up here. Our sons coudnt come up at Christmas as they were self isolating as the oldest had had COVID. They are upset because they can’t come up for Hogmanay as we always make a point of seeing out the old year and welcoming in the new as a family. Hogmanay is more important to us Scots than Commercialmas.


----------



## SimonM (Dec 30, 2020)

Bring back full lockdown and police it fully with mega fines for those caught out and about.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

SimonM said:


> Bring back full lockdown and police it fully with mega fines for those caught out and about.


Where are you going to get the extra police from, impossible and will never happen and thats why folk here dont give a flying fart.


----------



## SimonM (Dec 30, 2020)

I know, it was a flight of fancy, I’m sorry .


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Where are you going to get the extra police from, impossible and will never happen and thats why folk here dont give a flying fart.


We have armed Police in Castle Donington, they should be given permission to shoot


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 30, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> We have armed Police in Castle Donington, they should be given permission to shoot


Trevs lot shoot back Terry


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm stuffed and will starve to death so please help!   It appears that our village which is right on the North Yorkshire south Durham border (south of the River Tees) is marooned.  As the old wooden bridge across the Tees is closed it means I cant get to Barnard Castle without crossing from Tier 4 to Tier 3 which is now illegal and I cant go to Richmond for the same reason which means no Chippy and no Pie shop.  This is the end for me so please help.  We need food parcels desperately.   If each one of you could send us one of these essentials packages Ill see they get distributed to the needy.

I thank you.

Essential Food Parcels


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 30, 2020)

I dutifully followed your link in order to help your dire predicament. Selected the Lenny Kravitz edition fizz, in honour of your status as a rock god. It was also reduced to £2200, a saving of £550 which helps.

Sadly when I got to the checkout, I discovered that they are not delivering to Tier 4.

I am very disappointed not to be able to help you in your hour of need.

Life’s a bitch.

Davy


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

barryd said:


> I'm stuffed and will starve to death so please help!   It appears that our village which is right on the North Yorkshire south Durham border (south of the River Tees) is marooned.  As the old wooden bridge across the Tees is closed it means I cant get to Barnard Castle without crossing from Tier 4 to Tier 3 which is now illegal and I cant go to Richmond for the same reason which means no Chippy and no Pie shop.  This is the end for me so please help.  We need food parcels desperately.   If each one of you could send us one of these essentials packages Ill see they get distributed to the needy.
> 
> I thank you.
> 
> Essential Food Parcels



I was just about to post you one Barry but then it got all lost and eaten.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 30, 2020)

barryd said:


> I'm stuffed and will starve to death so please help!   It appears that our village which is right on the North Yorkshire south Durham border (south of the River Tees) is marooned.  As the old wooden bridge across the Tees is closed it means I cant get to Barnard Castle without crossing from Tier 4 to Tier 3 which is now illegal and I cant go to Richmond for the same reason which means no Chippy and no Pie shop.  This is the end for me so please help.  We need food parcels desperately.   If each one of you could send us one of these essentials packages Ill see they get distributed to the needy.
> 
> I thank you.
> 
> Essential Food Parcels



When I can find the free cookies they sent I'll forward them on.

It's all very well placing tier numbers and restrictions where ever the gov deems fit.
Surely the key point is getting people to adhere to those restrictians which is plainly not happening.


----------



## maingate (Dec 30, 2020)

I think Barry has Fat reserves which will tide him through a long lockdown.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

harrow said:


> Tier 4 here and on the buses some people are not wearing masks, shop workers not wearing masks its little wonder that covid has spread


Masks dont stop the virus as its many times smaller than the material used.
What will happen is you get cold sores and nose/ear invections.


----------



## korky (Dec 31, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> When I can find the free cookies they sent I'll forward them on.
> 
> It's all very well placing tier numbers and restrictions where ever the gov deems fit.
> Surely the key point is getting people to adhere to those restrictians which is plainly not happening.


Exactly,round here in the original lockdown all the supermarkets had staff on the door and you had to queue. It was one in and one out to maintain SD.
Since original lockdown ended it's been a free for all and still is although the situation is worse than in the spring. I only shop at 10pm now. I think the new variant should be renamed Moronavirus.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 31, 2020)

Well I’m surprised we’ve stayed in Tier 3, although our numbers had dropped drastically before Xmas. 
I see the daily deaths have risen above 1k again, and new infection rates seem to be spiralling out of control,  so it seems we’ll have to be a little more cautious than we were before, I’ve never bothered with washing packaging etc, but might start doing, now this new strain is about.  
Korky -  supermarkets round here have traffic light systems, and Tesco (the one we use most) still have staff watching out when required, although luckily it’s never been that busy when we’ve been, which is good.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Masks dont stop the virus as its many times smaller than the material used.
> What will happen is you get cold sores and nose/ear invections.



Depends on the mask...
Explain the cold sores nose/ear infections scenario please?


----------



## korky (Dec 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Masks dont stop the virus as its many times smaller than the material used.
> What will happen is you get cold sores and nose/ear invections.


Not really correct as it will be attached in the main to moisture or mucus droplets which are much larger than the virus itself. The material also inhibits the projectile force and therefore distance of exhaled breath. The effectiveness of various mask materials does vary a lot though. Even the best masks the public wears are not anything like 100% effective but go a long way to inhibit spread. Occupational mask wearing for long durations I suppose could lead to some minor problems, but for the average member of the public it is no more than a minor inconvenience.
In such a serious situation as we find ourselves in I think it is irresponsible to post such dangerous and inaccurate info. as "Masks don't stop the virus." They do.
Think of the poor buggers in the NHS working in PPE all day for long shifts.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

korky said:


> In such a serious situation as we find ourselves in I think it is irresponsible to post such dangerous and inaccurate info. as "Masks don't stop the virus." They do.
> *Think of the poor buggers in the NHS working in PPE all day for long shifts*.



Friend's d-i-l is an intensive care nurse, been working on the covid wards from the beginning.

She finished her shift early afternoon on Christmas Day, came home, straight into their garage (think they have a wet room there) and makes sure she's clean, changed and everything disinfected before she eventually goes into the house.

Apparently the poor lass has a near-permanent indentation on her forehead from wearing the face shield day in, day out. 

Her husband is a fireman, they have 3 daughters, 10 y.o. twins and a 20 year old.

She's had some really rough shifts this year. Very long ones too. Difficult to get your head around how bad it can be, and very, very sobering - and humbling - when I hear from her m-i-l about some of the things they are having to deal with.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 31, 2020)

It`s self inflicted and if they`d enforced the previous measures like they said they would we wouldn`t be in this situation.


----------



## mfw (Dec 31, 2020)

Took dog down beach yesterday lots of cars and people around probably a lot more than a normal winter's day - the problem is nice day everyone is out


----------



## mfw (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Batten down the hatches, the bumpy ride continues.


Not sure battening down hatches is much use with a Tsunami incoming


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Most around here are obeying the rules, we can shop without anyone intruding on our space, at last seeing someone without a mask is rare but you still see the odd young people without obvious reasons, one of our neighbours works at the airport and he is exempt from wearing a mask but the bus drivers still refuse him as a passenger so he walks to work, they have CCTV cameras on board so they are not afraid to refuse you but I don't understand why if they cannot wear a mask they don't wear a visor, more guidance/rules needed from the government in my opinion


The bus drivers cannot by law refuse your neighbour I am exempt and don’t wear a mask, only once was I asked by a bus driver if he could see my exemption certificate? When I explained there is no such thing he told me I can buy one from the enquiry desk at the bus station, it’s a money making excercise. You can download them for free off google which makes it a farce. I just showed him what it says on gov.Uk website and he waved me on the bus


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mfw said:


> Not sure battening down hatches is much use with a Tsunami incoming



Hopefully ebbing soon we shall see.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Dec 31, 2020)

korky said:


> Not really correct as it will be attached in the main to moisture or mucus droplets which are much larger than the virus itself. The material also inhibits the projectile force and therefore distance of exhaled breath. The effectiveness of various mask materials does vary a lot though. Even the best masks the public wears are not anything like 100% effective but go a long way to inhibit spread. Occupational mask wearing for long durations I suppose could lead to some minor problems, but for the average member of the public it is no more than a minor inconvenience.
> In such a serious situation as we find ourselves in I think it is irresponsible to post such dangerous and inaccurate info. as "Masks don't stop the virus." They do.
> Think of the poor buggers in the NHS working in PPE all day for long shifts.


I have a nephew who was working frontline at one of the London hospitals wearing medical grade masks and all the other gear, taking as much care as possible, still caught it at 22 years old, so do the masks really work?


----------



## Debroos (Dec 31, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I have a nephew who was working frontline at one of the London hospitals wearing medical grade masks and all the other gear, taking as much care as possible, still caught it at 22 years old, so do the masks really work?


There are always exceptions. Not a good enough reason for everyone to stop wearing masks...


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I have a nephew who was working frontline at one of the London hospitals wearing medical grade masks and all the other gear, taking as much care as possible, still caught it at 22 years old, so do the masks really work?



Yes but who's to say he caught it at work?

But short of a completely sealed suit it's very hard to stop a virus. I'm sure any sort of barrier is going to be better than none.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> (I assume midnight tomorrow night).



I'm pretty sure it's in place now.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's in place now.



From 00.01 this morning I believe.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

mfw said:


> Took dog down beach yesterday lots of cars and people around probably a lot more than a normal winter's day - the problem is nice day everyone is out



Which is fine, as long as everyone stays well away from each other, which they don't always do.

Personally, I think you're more at risk inside. Shopping, or eating & drinking with other folk.

Friend of mine food shops in the middle of the night at her local 24 hour Tesco.
Been doing it right from the beginning, usually between 2-4 am in the morning.

Says it's great as never anyone in apart from the staff, so you have the whole place to yourself.
In and out in a jiffy, job done, next best thing to a home delivery - which she doesn't do and won't ever do as not computer savvy.


----------



## RV2MAX (Dec 31, 2020)

I always wear a mask , BUT  in reality its equivalent to trying to stop a mosquito  by putting up a chain link fence  , viruses are very VERY small .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

RV2MAX said:


> I always wear a mask , BUT  in reality its equivalent to trying to stop a mosquito  by putting up a chain link fence  , viruses are very VERY small .



I'm sure the argument is possibly true, but can you tell me why medical staff bother wearing PPE in that case?

After all, they've been doing it since long before this virus appeared, so there must be a good reason, apart from making money for PPE manufacturers?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm sure the argument is possibly true, but can you tell me why medical staff bother wearing PPE in that case?
> 
> After all, they've been doing it since long before this virus appeared, so there must be a good reason, apart from making money for PPE manufacturers?



It stops them giving anything to the patient. And better masks IIRC


----------



## mark61 (Dec 31, 2020)

RV2MAX said:


> I always wear a mask , BUT  in reality its equivalent to trying to stop a mosquito  by putting up a chain link fence  , viruses are very VERY small .



Pretty much the long and short of it.
Happy to wear a mask, doesn't bother me at all, I now have more masks than underwear. Other than make my day easier I'm under no illusion they are of much use. I'll have the little bit they may offer though, beyond that I couldn't care less if others wear one.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Pretty much the long and short of it.
> Happy to wear a mask, doesn't bother me at all, I now have more masks than underwear. Other than make my day easier I'm under no illusion they are of much use. I'll have the little bit they may offer though, beyond that I couldn't care less if others wear one.



So, the logic following on from that means social distancing is the safest and best (only!) course of action until the majority of us are vaccinated.

Any situation where you have to get closer to others for whatever reason then you need to be wary and wear top quality masks, I guess.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mark61 said:


> ...Happy to wear a mask, doesn't bother me at all, I now have more masks than underwear.



Me too Mark, I've got 3 masks now!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Me too Mark, I've got 3 masks now!



But... but... if you only have 2 pairs of underpants, that's only six days of the week catered for, you mucky pup!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Depends on the mask...
> Explain the cold sores nose/ear infections scenario please?


You have to handle the mask and bugs live in your old breath that you leave in it from the last shop, and its in and out of dirty pockets, i have had two lip infections and a nose /ear infection since wearing them, dont bother now.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

korky said:


> Not really correct as it will be attached in the main to moisture or mucus droplets which are much larger than the virus itself. The material also inhibits the projectile force and therefore distance of exhaled breath. The effectiveness of various mask materials does vary a lot though. Even the best masks the public wears are not anything like 100% effective but go a long way to inhibit spread. Occupational mask wearing for long durations I suppose could lead to some minor problems, but for the average member of the public it is no more than a minor inconvenience.
> In such a serious situation as we find ourselves in I think it is irresponsible to post such dangerous and inaccurate info. as "Masks don't stop the virus." They do.
> Think of the poor buggers in the NHS working in PPE all day for long shifts.


They are medical masks and not cloth rags sold in shops, even medical ones dont last more than 20 mins before they start to be ineffective.
You are at more danger with eye nose etc, glasses are a good aid, as for masks, well the vapour comes out round the poor fitting nose section.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> You have to handle the mask and bugs live in your old breath that you leave in it from the last shop, and its in and out of dirty pockets, i have had two lip infections and a nose /ear infection since wearing them, dont bother now.



Get some nice silk ones, very comfy.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Me too Mark, I've got 3 masks now!


And you smoke.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Get some nice silk ones, very comfy.


What cut up my undies.
Best thing is to keep clear of people and shops as much as possible.
As for telling us to go out for walks, well what about leaving your windows open to let the bugs out, sure then there blowing around outside, never mind the extra heating oil you would go through.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

harrow said:


> *We have had a text message from our GP practice to say that NHS England now say all non-essential work is now stopped until further notice.*



That's the real bugger on top of the virus, Ian.

They're still doing cancer treatments here. I'm due in for my six-monthly, half hour zoledronic acid infusion on 7th January.

Phoned the ward to double check yesterday and they're working as normal - except now down to a mere third of the capacity they had before the virus arrived due to the new C-19 precautions. Unfortunately it's impossible to push out the existing hospital walls to make more room to fit everyone in  

The vaccine program needs to get up to warp speed to prevent further damage, imho.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't know how long the masks work for before degrading, but i saw a small clip last week,. someone singing with and without a mask. With the mask very little vapour was visible. Before the new strain was announced i had been going out once a week to the supermarket.....exciting i know   but wearing three masks ......now back to isolating.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> *It stops them giving anything to the patient*. And better masks IIRC



There you go then. Masks must be of some help, even if not perfect.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There you go then. Masks must be of some help, even if not perfect.


I saw a demo and they only kept the spread back about 1 foot, the spray pattern went more up than out forward, but it was and did escape, so in fact it still spreads.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Must admit I'm really not looking forward to going into hospital for my half hour treatment on the 7th.

There is always a wait before you're admitted, and it never takes just half an hour (well, it should be 40 minutes in total) as the staff are always too few and never have time to stop, even for a pee, poor buggers.

Sooner I'm in, out and on the way home, the happier I'll be.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I saw a demo and they only kept the spread back about 1 foot, the spray pattern went more up than out forward, but it was and did escape, so in fact it still spreads.



So I go back to the question I keep asking - why do medical staff bother wearing masks?!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But... but... if you only have 2 pairs of underpants, that's only six days of the week catered for, you mucky pup!



yeah but at least they double up as masks Marie.

I'm doing my bit.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> yeah but at least they double up as masks Marie.
> 
> I'm doing my bit.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So I go back to the question I keep asking - why do medical staff bother wearing masks?!


The medical quality with carbon inserts, one you can buy are junk, you can get ppg masks but they are expensive and you would be out a fortune every week.
A scarf of one of them pull down wraps would be just as good.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

jeanette said:


> We’re in tier 4 so we’ve been informed that we have to shield again with us been CEV  you can bet they’ll be partying tomorrow night


not had any info yet regarding shielding......was informed last time in march to shield......then was let out in about august/sept i think it was......however i wont be going glavanting......(much the pity) but it was nice to be allowed out...i didnt feel as trapped when i was able to take the car round the block.........and do a bit of my own shopping as and when i could.........maybe you have to shield cos your in tier 4 and im in tier 3 area...........Hmmm


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But... but... if you only have 2 pairs of underpants, that's only six days of the week catered for, you mucky pup!


Marie he maybe goes commando sometime


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Marie he maybe goes commando sometime



Only in my kilt Jeanette.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Most around here are obeying the rules, we can shop without anyone intruding on our space, at last seeing someone without a mask is rare but you still see the odd young people without obvious reasons, one of our neighbours works at the airport and he is exempt from wearing a mask but the bus drivers still refuse him as a passenger so he walks to work, they have CCTV cameras on board so they are not afraid to refuse you but I don't understand why if they cannot wear a mask they don't wear a visor, more guidance/rules needed from the government in my opinion


i really dont understand why anyone should be exempt from wearing a mask on public transport........i know some folk have breathing problems ..however ..if they are well enough to travel by bus and in the above case do a days work......i see not reason why they should not wear one for the short journey by public transport...or as you say..at the very least a shield.......not only to protect others but also themselves......


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Only in my kilt Jeanette.



   My first hubby was a Scotsman Rob and he wore a kilt!!!


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 31, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Hogmanay is more important to us Scots than Commercialmas.


This will be the first Ne’rday in my life that our family won’t all meet. Not looking forward to it at all!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Marie he maybe goes commando sometime


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 90438



...anyway where were we?

Oh yes, motorbikes wasn't it?


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 31, 2020)

barryd said:


> cant get to Barnard Castle without crossing from Tier 4 to Tier 3 which is now illegal


You could always claim you were testing your eyesight, it has worked before as an excuse


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Only in my kilt Jeanette.


photo please


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> photo please



No kilt really Jeanette but I have got tartan jim jams on - and NO, no photo's!


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2020)

No flying without a test !


----------



## harrow (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's the real bugger on top of the virus, Ian.
> 
> They're still doing cancer treatments here. I'm due in for my six-monthly, half hour zoledronic acid infusion on 7th January.
> 
> ...



_zoledronic acid_ sound like something out of doctor who. Never mind you will be in and out quick


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 31, 2020)

I visited the toilets in Sainsbury’s yesterday. As I stood at the urinals, a man washed his hands and then proceeded to dry them using the fast air hand drier. He stood looking down at his hands without a mask (exempt? I know not). God knows what that does in an enclosed poorly ventilated space. He certainly did not get my sympathy. I cursed him liberally under my breath.
I look at anyone without a mask with suspicion and some contempt. I wear a mask in full knowledge of their limited efficiency. I regard it as a sign of solidarity with my fellow citizens. That being the case I cannot understand why those who are genuinely exempt do not at least wear a plastic face shield as a token of solidarity and to reduce or remove the resentment that many of use feel towards non mask wearers.

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> I visited the toilets in Sainsbury’s yesterday. As I stood at the urinals, a man washed his hands and then proceeded to dry them using the fast air hand drier. He stood looking down at his hands without a mask (exempt? I know not). God knows what that does in an enclosed poorly ventilated space. He certainly did not get my sympathy. I cursed him liberally under my breath.
> I look at anyone without a mask with suspicion and some contempt. I wear a mask in full knowledge of their limited efficiency. I regard it as a sign of solidarity with my fellow citizens. That being the case I cannot understand why those who are genuinely exempt do not at least wear a plastic face shield as a token of solidarity and to reduce or remove the resentment that many of use feel towards non mask wearers.
> 
> Davy



I concur 100%


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I concur 100%


Me too, if they’re not fit enough to wear a mask or at the very least a shield they should stay home and isolate.   As I’ve said before, I’m not sure a mask does a great deal but they don’t hurt to wear one, so wear one I will do.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2020)

Both Malcolm and I are exempt from wearing them but we do wear one when going into shops..


----------



## mfw (Dec 31, 2020)

Here you go amazon positive pressure mask








Roll over image to zoom in


*ZYC Full Face Cover Anti-Dust Safety Facecover for Painting Construction Cleaning Formaldehyde Polish Welding Electric Constant Flow Supplied Air Fed System Full Face*


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't know why people stare at me, it could be because I am paranoid


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I don't know why people stare at me, it could be because I am paranoid
> View attachment 90447



I think that face mesh might be a bit big. Probably get some Covid through there.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 31, 2020)

I hadn't drawn the net curtains Steve


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I think that face mesh might be a bit big. Probably get some Covid through there.



He's got fishnets on underneath Steve, and I don't mean a mask.


----------



## Tapfitter (Dec 31, 2020)

I find it strange that the people who seem to be proud to be exempt from wearing a mask are the very people who should stay at home and not take the risk of getting infected.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Tapfitter said:


> I find it strange that the people who seem to be proud to be exempt from wearing a mask are the very people who should stay at home and not take the risk of getting infected.



Nail on head, sir


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

What puzzles me a little is Anti-maskers say they don't stop the virus yet others say they can't breath so must stop a oxygen molecules which are 1000x smaller than the virus.


----------



## kensowerby (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't know which tear I am in as they are running down my cheeks and I can't  count them  and I can't use the camper☹
Here's  a present for all those idiots who who use excuses for not wearing a mask
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## Debroos (Jan 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You have to handle the mask and bugs live in your old breath that you leave in it from the last shop, and its in and out of dirty pockets, i have had two lip infections and a nose /ear infection since wearing them, dont bother now.



Handling and re using masks is definitely a very bad idea.
I take mine off touching only the elastic then put it in a plastic bag, then into pocket. Quick bit of hand gel and a fresh mask on when needed.
We got a load of washable masks dead cheap at the start of all this.
You are right air does escape but all the research I have looked at (not on social media) indicates that they do help. They may not be perfect but every little helps.
Using fresh masks will not cause any infections.


----------



## witzend (Jan 1, 2021)

Surely anyone with a exemption to not wear a mask should be shielding at home and not allowed out  for their own protection as well as others that  they come into contact with they must be in a high risk group


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2021)

mfw said:


> Here you go amazon positive pressure mask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wore this every day when I owned Spraycraft LTD.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Handling and re using masks is definitely a very bad idea.
> I take mine off touching only the elastic then put it in a plastic bag, then into pocket. Quick bit of hand gel and a fresh mask on when needed.
> We got a load of washable masks dead cheap at the start of all this.
> You are right air does escape but all the research I have looked at (not on social media) indicates that they do help. They may not be perfect but every little helps.
> Using fresh masks will not cause any infections.


I wash my 3 always but many just chuck them away, footwalks and outside shops are covered with the things over here and no one will lift and dispose of them, not very healthy in my eyes.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2021)

I see loads of vans with workies bouncing out at fast food outlets for grub, not one wears masks in the van or out, builders yard close to me and again only one chap i know wears a mask.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 1, 2021)

We have been in their 4 for a few days now here in Southampton, made little difference to us really, our neighbour had Christmas lunch with us teir 1 then, apart from that no change, plenty of food and drinks in, we had a Turkey Crown for lunch and gammon, the Crown was frozen so I cut it in half on my band saw and we cooked half of it, still too much meat really, finished the Last bit last night feast luvly, the other half is now in two pieces still frozen in the freezer for later both quarters uncooked so good for a long time yet it seemed strange being home for Christmas, first one for 5 years, don't like it rather be in Portugal but hey ho that's how it is. stay safe stay home and weather the storm.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2021)

I should have taken pictures of the procession of folk in & out of houses here, masks, no chance, booze ,lots of.


----------



## n brown (Jan 1, 2021)

when i see someone without a mask , i see someone who doesn't mind if i and others die , as long as they get their way .








						This professor’s brutal message for anyone not wearing a mask is simply devastating
					

Over on BBC Radio 5 Live, breakfast presenter Rachel Burden interviewed Hugh Montgomery, professor of intensive care at UCL and asked him what’s going on in his London hospital unit right now. And his devastating response should be made compulsory listening for anyone still refusing to wear a...




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 1, 2021)

Think i need to uninstall and re-install the NHS Covid-19 app because i don`t think mine`s working properly.

Mine tells me   .....   *PR1 is in Tier Four (Stay at Home) *...... however, eveyone around here is carrying on as normal with friends and visitors coming and going.

Lots of parties last night and several must have stayed over with the amount of extra cars here and strangers coming out of houses nearby and getting into them.


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 1, 2021)

mfw said:


> Here you go amazon positive pressure mask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will notice that this may protect YOU better than a simple face mask but it has no filter to protect others from  your possibly contaminated breath. Exhalation with those is just through a valve and leakage. Any none valve mask will protect OTHERS better.


----------



## mfw (Jan 1, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> You will notice that this may protect YOU better than a simple face mask but it has no filter to protect others from  your possibly contaminated breath. Exhalation with those is just through a valve and leakage. Any none valve mask will protect OTHERS better.


Yes but more reason for people to not encroach your space


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 1, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> You will notice that this may protect YOU better than a simple face mask but it has no filter to protect others from  your possibly contaminated breath. Exhalation with those is just through a valve and leakage. Any none valve mask will protect OTHERS better.



It's the modern way. I'm alright Jack.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2021)

Many here think its a conspiracy, well it must be a good one for most of the world to be in on it and not one blowing the whistle.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Many here think its a conspiracy, well it must be a good one for most of the world to be in on it and not one blowing the whistle.



Doesn't matter if it is Trev, it's here!


----------



## mfw (Jan 1, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> It's the modern way. I'm alright Jack.


Think it is more if you can't look after yourself you have no chance of helping anyone else safely


----------



## mark61 (Jan 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Many here think its a conspiracy, well it must be a good one for most of the world to be in on it and not one blowing the whistle.



Too much BBC no doubt.

Ohh, and camping forums


----------



## korky (Jan 1, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Too much BBC no doubt.
> 
> Ohh, and camping forums


Don't know what you mean about the BBC. When I told them I was shooting and cooking Covid carrying aliens that live down my garden, they weren't interested.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 1, 2021)

I do not like seeing Children without masks, I realise they may be exempt because they are Children and making them wear one would be difficult for Parents BUT if I had young Children they WOULD WEAR one when out of my home?


----------



## mfw (Jan 2, 2021)

I dont think anyone should be allowed in an enclosed space without a mask irrespective of excuses everything can be delivered so they should stick to open spaces for fresh air


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 2, 2021)

vindiboy said:


> I do not like seeing Children without masks, I realise they may be exempt because they are Children and making them wear one would be difficult for Parents BUT if I had young Children they WOULD WEAR one when out of my home?




Same here, if we still had young children i would want them to wear one in order to protect them.

I 100% believe it`s the parents job to protect them at all costs, our 7 year old grandson wears his " Minecraft " themed masks that mummy made for him without question and he happily puts it on in their car before they get out.

Before all the usual suspects come on saying children can`t catch it or just looking for a fight just imagine IF your child did catch it and the worse happened.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 2, 2021)

All our grandkids wears their masks that includes the 4 year old we’re exempt but we always have worn masks and I know someone that doesn’t wear one as she says she wears a one for  work that’s a couple of hours while she cleans and she’s not going to wear one as that’s long enough!.. they both have the lanyard on


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Same here, if we still had young children i would want them to wear one in order to protect them.
> 
> *Before all the usual suspects come on saying children can`t catch it or just looking for a fight just imagine IF your child did catch it and the worse happened.*



Graeme, no ifs or buts ... mentioned on the news this morning that an 8 year old has died from covid, may be more to follow. 
They have been muttering recently about the latest variants affecting younger people much more than previously.

It just makes total sense to me to continue to act as though you actually had it yourself, and therefore liable to infect others, so behave accordingly.

Unfortunately there is no legislation to curb or cure idiocy, so all we can do is carry on keeping ourselves and those around us as safe as possible, avoiding all situations where the risk increases, if at all possible.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Unfortunately there is no legislation to curb or cure idiocy, so all we can do is carry on keeping ourselves and those around us as safe as possible, avoiding all situations where the risk increases, if at all possible.


One lethal injection would cure some idiocy ! (only joking)   

Not really sure how the police can improve things..
BUT semi-seriously the power to impound/isolate/disable the vehicles of those found guilty of serious offences (would need a new law) might help !


----------



## Debroos (Jan 2, 2021)

On the news last night it said there are now whole wards full of children with covid. That really is scary.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ahh, Dr Heim I presume.
You've been expected.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

My kids wear their face nappies though trying to get them from lifting and touching things in shops is almost impossible, so I now send wife in alone and  sit in the car with them and listen to the whinging.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Ahh, Dr Heim I presume.
> You've been expected.



He did say he was only joking   

(Perhaps... !)


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My kids wear their face nappies though trying to get them from lifting and touching things in shops is almost impossible, so I now send wife in alone and  sit in the car with them and listen to the whinging.


Daughter has two of those although the eldest can be sensiblek the younger one, 5, will touch anything/-everything.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Graeme, no ifs or buts ... mentioned on the news this morning that an 8 year old has died from covid, may be more to follow.
> They have been muttering recently about the latest variants affecting younger people much more than previously.
> 
> It just makes total sense to me to continue to act as though you actually had it yourself, and therefore liable to infect others, so behave accordingly.
> ...


Daughter in the supermarket this morning which was pretty quiet......she was down 8-30, had a dopey woman, zig zagging about, reaching over instead of waiting, standing for ages in front of shelves picking up, putting back then not buying. Whats wrong with a shopping list.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Daughter in the supermarket this morning which was pretty quiet......she was down 8-30, had a dopey woman, zig zagging about, reaching over instead of waiting, standing for ages in front of shelves picking up, putting back then not buying. Whats wrong with a shopping list.


I must admit, I yearn for the days when I could pick something up, read the label, decide I didn't like the ingredients and put it back!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

REC said:


> I must admit, I yearn for the days when I could pick something up, read the label, decide I didn't like the ingredients and put it back!


No list of ingredients on spuds carrots lamb chops.


----------



## The Raptor (Jan 3, 2021)

Just reading this thread about masks, as a Paramedic we use what we call our “Ebola” masks as we were issued them for those respiratory illnesses when treating / transporting patients ~10 years ago. Loads of younger nurses and paramedics ask where we got them? In the middle of the COVID19 pandemic it was difficult to find a supplier but a quick search on google shows stock. These are very safe and fully gseal against face if fitted correctly. ( We needed the confidence of something that worked as when catching Ebola or SARS it has a 50% death rate compared with ~0.5% with COVID19).
Cheers
Dave #StaySafe


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Jan 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So the North East will be joining London in Tier 4 as of tomorrow (I assume midnight tomorrow night).
> 
> Three quarters of England will be in Tier 4 after that.
> 
> ...





trevskoda said:


> Full lockdown here, or so our gov says, many non es places still open or round the back door service, small decrease in traffic, next doors house is like a railway station with people trooping in and out, brothers aunts gran mates etc.


Mine too here, like kings cross everyday with their troops Trev. My daughter (police officer) said even if a report comes through they haven’t got the resources to attend. The few cops if around the address reported, may get a visit . In the meantime that code log is not *priority* on their list.


----------



## stewheeler (Jan 3, 2021)

At least back in the day you risked getting nicked for setting a good example lol!


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Where are you going to get the extra police from, impossible and will never happen and thats why folk here dont give a flying fart.



Maybe the extra police could come from plod not having to deal with burglaries because everyone is at home.  less shop lifting to deal with.


----------



## colinm (Jan 3, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> Maybe the extra police could come from plod not having to deal with burglaries because everyone is at home.  less shop lifting to deal with.


Up till a few months back the police where under no compulsion to investigate shoplifting below £200, they have now been told they should investigate them, so you will probably find they have more shoplifting to deal with than at anytime since 2014.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Up till a few months back the police where under no compulsion to investigate shoplifting below £200, they have now been told they should investigate them, so you will probably find they have more shoplifting to deal with than at anytime since 2014.


I though someone would come up with the £200 shoplifting thingy........but the dramatic fall in burglaries should free up enough polds.


----------



## colinm (Jan 3, 2021)

Crime hasn't gone away, it has changed. I believe drug deaths are at a all time high.
The great opportunity: how Covid transformed global crime | Organised crime | The Guardian


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

Problem is people do breakins to get stuff to sell for their drug habit, mind you a few broken knee caps stops them trying it again.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Problem is people do breakins to get stuff to sell for their drug habit, mind you a few broken knee caps stops them trying it again.



How many knees do they have over there Trev?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

Robmac said:


> How many knees do they have over there Trev?


Lots of banshees, woooo.
 Down in dublin last week a knife burgler did not stop for the guards, they shot him dead, not like our lot with silk gloves on.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Crime hasn't gone away, it has changed. I believe drug deaths are at a all time high.
> The great opportunity: how Covid transformed global crime | Organised crime | The Guardian


the

I think drugs should be legalised, allow corner shops to sell them like cigarettes.   The dealers will then be out of business and all the plods can be better deployed.
People choose to kill themselves with cigarettes so drugs will be no different.


----------



## caledonia (Jan 3, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> the
> 
> I think drugs should be legalised, allow corner shops to sell them like cigarettes.   The dealers will then be out of business and all the plods can be better deployed.
> People choose to kill themselves with cigarettes so drugs will be no different.


Totally agree we’ve been fighting the war against drugs too long. After all the worst drug of all is already legal, alcohol.


----------



## colinm (Jan 3, 2021)

There's nothing governments like more than bringing in new laws, AFAIK all drugs have been legal at some time or other until made illegal, so don't expect the government to start legalising drugs anytime soon.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

colinmd said:


> There's nothing governments like more than bringing in new laws, AFAIK all drugs have been legal at some time or other until made illegal, so don't expect the government to start legalising drugs anytime soon.


If they were getting a tax duty on them im sure they would be legal, problem is there not seen by many as acceptable, well until a god turns lettuce leaves into grass for his mates.


----------



## korky (Jan 3, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> the
> 
> I think drugs should be legalised, allow corner shops to sell them like cigarettes.   The dealers will then be out of business and all the plods can be better deployed.
> People choose to kill themselves with cigarettes so drugs will be no different.


I agree,but there are no votes in it. We have a reactionary not progressive electorate.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 3, 2021)

What, any currently illegal drug of any class, should be available from corner shops?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 4, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What, any currently illegal drug of any class, should be available from corner shops?


Coke, they only sell Pepsi or cheap stuff at ours


----------



## linkshouse (Jan 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> It stops them giving anything to the patient. And better masks IIRC


That's exactly it.

I think that the fundamental problem with getting people to wear masks is selfishness. People still keep asking how much protection THEY get from wearing a mask and don;t really seem to care if it is to protect others or not.

Here's a meme, quite old now, that describes it perfectly -


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 4, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What, any currently illegal drug of any class, should be available from corner shops?




They are at this one which i witnessed regularly when picking the wife up from the church opposite.

She used to chair the weekly FA meetings there before lockdowns which are now done on Zoom.

There was a constant stream of punters going in and back out again within 30 seconds or so and weirdly they had no shopping with them


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> They are at this one which i witnessed regularly when picking the wife up from the church opposite.
> 
> She used to chair the weekly FA meetings there before lockdowns which are now done on Zoom.
> 
> ...



So much for the "war on drugs"
More a phrase than anything that was put into practice.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Iv'e just bought a chesterfield suite,£1,000+£70.00 delivery from Chatteris down south to Merseyside up North.I've not paid for it yet,should i wait for the lockdown to end before i pay .What do you think,advice please.is there a travel ban in place.


----------



## harrow (Jan 4, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> They are at this one which i witnessed regularly when picking the wife up from the church opposite.
> 
> She used to chair the weekly FA meetings there before lockdowns which are now done on Zoom.
> 
> ...



You are so behind the times, we have home delivery down here


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bring back Opium dens.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

plum loco said:


> Iv'e just bought a chesterfield suite,£1,000+£70.00 delivery from Chatteris down south to Merseyside up North.I've not paid for it yet,should i wait for the lockdown to end before i pay .What do you think,advice please.is there a travel ban in place.



I would be very careful at the moment, there are a lot of small companies going to the wall due to the pandemic.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I would be very careful at the moment, there are a lot of small companies going to the wall due to the pandemic.


When i pay it'll be through PAYPAL,i'll ask for a delivery date before i pay any money.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Is there a travel ban,do you know.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

plum loco said:


> Is there a travel ban,do you know.



Only necessary travel as far as I know. Not sure what that includes though.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2021)

Plenty of deliveries going on, motorway full of trucks etc, don't see any reason why it can't be delivered at the moment.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

We are all allowed out here again and to me just looks like normal, what we are told and what folk do are completely two dif things.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I would be very careful at the moment, there are a lot of small companies going to the wall due to the pandemic.


Seems a reputable company.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chesterfield-Thomas-Lloydd-3-Piece-Suite-In-Antique-Saddle-Tan/353218800298?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

Softies, get a proper seat, sofas are for big girls, and how would you play the fiddle on one.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

plum loco said:


> Seems a reputable company.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chesterfield-Thomas-Lloydd-3-Piece-Suite-In-Antique-Saddle-Tan/353218800298?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649



If they're a business and doing household delivery then they are in the same category as any other delivery company such as Amazon or the supermarkets, imho.

People are getting all sorts home delivered round here, have never stopped since first lockdown.
I understand the garden centres are open this time round as well (Tier 4), guess it's up to the individual business if they think they can safely operate or not, *by that I mean whether they are capable of home delivery*.

After all, you can still buy whatever you like online and have it delivered to your door; I haven't seen any mention of any of *that* being non-essential!


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

Masks,distancing,washing hands,isolating and the hyped up virus is still spreading.Masks dont work,no way i'll be taking the rushed vaccine.


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jan 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Softies, get a proper seat, sofas are for big girls, and how would you play the fiddle on one. View attachment 90668


I like that,it looks good for my guitar.i could probably manage to sit on it for twenty minutes,then back to my sofa.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Sounding more and more like we'll be going back into full lockdown again.

Tier 4 is pretty much full lockdown anyway...


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

You should play a violin on a horse...
Fiddler on the hoof !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> You should play a violin on a horse...
> Fiddler on the hoof !



Where's the groan smiley!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Where's the groan smiley!


I have disabled it !


----------



## Robmac (Jan 4, 2021)

plum loco said:


> Seems a reputable company.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chesterfield-Thomas-Lloydd-3-Piece-Suite-In-Antique-Saddle-Tan/353218800298?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649



Yes it wouldn't worry me personally, they have very good feedback. 

You will have some cover from Ebay and Paypal as well, although it can be a lengthy process.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Where's the groan smiley!


Used the sad one instead


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> I have disabled it !


Nothing like violence.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Now this IS S A D








						Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 4, 2021)

National lock down in Scotland from midnight until the end of Jan.



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-55533377


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> National lock down in Scotland from midnight until the end of Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-55533377



Wonder what the bookies odds are on England following next?!


----------



## maingate (Jan 4, 2021)

Dog Groomers are still working in Tier 4 round here.

I'm quite serious when I say it is a form of click and collect.


----------



## colinm (Jan 4, 2021)

Isn't that 'clip and collect'?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

What`s all this* National Lockdown* malarky that everyone is on about       

Just had to nip out and pick up some anti-biotics up,  it`s like Piccadilly Circus out there


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> What`s all this* National Lockdown* malarky that everyone is on about
> 
> Just had to nip out and pick up some anti-biotics up,  it`s like Piccadilly Circus out there



They're all out picking up their antibiotics, Graham!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2021)

You can call a hairdresser to nip round to your house here, tv repair an has had vans coming and going all day, a home two doors down has covid now with there coming and goings.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Same here Trev, next door has had 4 visits from friends already today with one of them parking across my driveway.

I went out and tried to politely ask them to move but it came out as  ...................  .&$%&%^&** )     % %"%£     "£$^&((&    %£$&*** &^  %$^((*£$££$$£$"% &?<

I wish i could connect my front wall railings to the mains supply.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes they dont get it or dont care.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2021)

Have you lost weight Trev, you look different


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> View attachment 90783Have you lost weight Trev, you look different


They work me to the bone in the fields cutting grass with the syth.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They work me to the bone in the fields cutting grass with the syth.


 You're meant to be out and about reaping souls. Not tending to the lawn.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 6, 2021)

mark61 said:


> You're meant to be out and about reaping souls. Not tending to the lawn.


No one wants to die at the moment, there all hiding under the stairs.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> No one wants to die at the moment, there all hiding under the stairs.


Watch they don't do a 'runner'


----------



## izwozral (Jan 6, 2021)

Tread carefully there Tez.


----------

